# Usg quick set in the brown bag



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh and everyone knows it's called hotmud.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I've always used quick set as my generic term because that's what everyone calls it in my closest group. I call it hot mud when I talk to people outside of that. Guess that's what I should have said in the beginning. I sure didn't mean to upset anyone. Man I love chips and dip


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

mnld said:


> Oh and everyone knows it's called hotmud.


I thought that was the stuff the girls wrestled in?


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

mako1 said:


> Show some respect for who?I don't even know who the man was posting to or what post since he need not reference or quote.
> All I was saying is that until a couple years ago in my part of the country (central IL) it was all Durabond.You could buy the white bag or the brown with the same label but different color bag. 20,45 and 90 minute was what was sold here .Only difference in the bag was the color.Had to remind my guy every time to not get the brown bag.
> Only changed to the Easy Sand bag less than a couple years ago.
> Nothing to do with the post just saying.Before you start acting like some know it all and blasting people like Butcherman has understand that products and marketing are different in different parts of the country.


I do understand that. You are just wrong and have no idea what I am talking about. You see I do know what I am talking about. You are somewhere else. Do me a favor, show me a picture of a white bag that says durabond on it. 

You see there is a difference between quick set and EZ-sand that goes beyond the company. One is the texture. Quick set is much smoother. Another is the way it sets up and the way it sands. Quick set is softer and sands easier. Another is the way that regular joint compound tops over it. Quick set receives it better. There is also a difference between the overall result. Also the product wasn't changed to EZ-sand. It's a totally different product. EZ sand was never the same as durabond. They just share the characteristic of being a quick setting compound. You might as well say that plaster of paris is durabond. So you need to understand when you say things like "the only difference is the color of the bag", you show you don't know what you are talking about. 

I make it a point to know the difference. You sound like the guys at Home Depot that say the difference between the green and the blue is the color, they both say USG. That is not a professional response. It's ignorant. 

I made a valid point. Not an important one but a valid one. Tell me where I'm wrong. I'll wait for that picture of where it says durabond on the EZ-sand bag. You see the old timers called EZ-sand durabond much like they call joint compound spackle. But it never said spackle on the bucket much like ez-sand was never durabond.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I've always used quick set as my generic term because that's what everyone calls it in my closest group. I call it hot mud when I talk to people outside of that. Guess that's what I should have said in the beginning. I sure didn't mean to upset anyone. Man I love chips and dip


I get that. We referred to it as quick dry but we ordered EZ-sand from the suppliers. If you call the supply house that carries both looking for EZ-sand and call it quick set the supplier will tell you they only have the pro-form version. You have to call it EZ-sand to get the USG product. Trust me on this one.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

SamM said:


> I thought that was the stuff the girls wrestled in?


Sounds like a field trip is in order here. :whistling


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Who pissed your corn flakes this morning?


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Just making a point.


----------

